# Best Anniversary Present EVER!



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

*Last Friday, on our 16th wedding anniversary, my husband surprised me by announcing he thinks it's time to start looking for a little white fluffy playmate for Phoebe!!! :happy:I've had Puppy Fever all year long and had found one back in January but he said the timing wasn't right. He was right and I knew it but I wanted that baby so much. He always says, "when the time is right, the right dog will find you" and we do believe now is the time! :chili:*

*In our hearts, we wanted a boy but if a girl was sent our way, we'd be just as happy. I told him it might be 6 months or so before there was one to bring home, so imagine my surprise when I found out on Friday evening that there is a little boy, born March 2nd who needs a mommy and daddy! I'm very proud to say that our boy is one of Bonnie's Angels! *

*Because I have a big, out of town art show on June 9th and 10th, we won't be picking him up until June 16th. :smmadder: He'll be 15 weeks old. I feel like I'm cheating myself out of three weeks and am very conflicted. I'm happy he'll get the extra time with his Mother but the waiting will be so hard! I would drop the art show but my booth fee was $200 and this could be a big money maker for me. Something tells me I'll spend every penny I make at this show on this little guy! :HistericalSmiley:*

*I plan to take the following week off so I can devote all my time to him once we have him home. :yahoo:*

*Anyway, I wanted to share my exciting news with my SM Family. I love this place so much! :wub:*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Robin - that's such great news. :chili::chili: I know that you can't wait but the few weeks will be fine. Remember I got Tyler when he was 8 months old. He's well adjusted, loving, secure so I wouldn't worry about three weeks in bonding with you. I'm so excited. Any name yet? Do you have any photos from Bonnie to share? 
Gee, my 28th anniversary was on Saturday and Jim didn't say the same thing to me that your DH did . :angry: But he did make a very generous donation to AMA Rescue for our anniversary and Mother's Day so I'll forgive him. 
I can't wait until Nationals next year in FL - I'll hopefully get to see all my FL SM friends.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

How very exciting! Congratulations! I pray that the time will fly quickly for you! Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is so exciting.....so happy for you and a little Angel too!! I agree there couldn't be a better present. Good luck on your art show....hope you make a ton of money to spoil your kids. Can't wait to see pics!! :chili:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Awww, another Bonnie's Angel coming our way!!! Do you have a photo to share? Do you know who the sire and Dam are?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations Robin! Do you have pictures of the little guy to share yet?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

That is fabulous news! Congrats and I can't wait to see a bunch of photos  !


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am very Happy for you!! I guess getting fluffs makes me so overjoyed, I assume that everyone is too! I know that on this forum, we are all happy when someone gets their new fur baby. AND....... We get to see the pictures!! Great great news!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Robin-- Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting And very sweet of your husband . Can't wait to see pics and countdown the days with u!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Robin - that's such great news. :chili::chili: I know that you can't wait but the few weeks will be fine. Remember I got Tyler when he was 8 months old. He's well adjusted, loving, secure so I wouldn't worry about three weeks in bonding with you. I'm so excited. Any name yet? Do you have any photos from Bonnie to share?
> Gee, my 28th anniversary was on Saturday and Jim didn't say the same thing to me that your DH did . :angry: But he did make a very generous donation to AMA Rescue for our anniversary and Mother's Day so I'll forgive him.
> I can't wait until Nationals next year in FL - I'll hopefully get to see all my FL SM friends.





babycake7 said:


> How very exciting! Congratulations! I pray that the time will fly quickly for you! Cant wait to see pictures!





Zoe's Mom88 said:


> That is so exciting.....so happy for you and a little Angel too!! I agree there couldn't be a better present. Good luck on your art show....hope you make a ton of money to spoil your kids. Can't wait to see pics!! :chili:





Bishop said:


> Awww, another Bonnie's Angel coming our way!!! Do you have a photo to share? Do you know who the sire and Dam are?





LuvMyBoys said:


> Congratulations Robin! Do you have pictures of the little guy to share yet?





Summergirl73 said:


> That is fabulous news! Congrats and I can't wait to see a bunch of photos  !


Thank y'all! I do have a picture and I'll try and upload it. I'm not very good at it but I guess I'd better work on my picture sharing skills before the little man gets here!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh you lucky lucky girl :thumbsup:!
Congrats on your new baby- boy. I bet you can't even sleep at night - just imagining your new fluff :wub:.
How does it work with Bonnie's Angels? Do you have to be on a waiting list?

What about Phoebe? I bet she won't be so happy the first few days, lol.
My Charlie would be so jealous...actually that's what keeps me on leash every time I have this puppy fever.

Congrats again and please post the pictures as soon as you can.

Katie & Charlie


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Isn't he just the sweetest little baby? :wub:


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

:wub::wub::wub:Oh, he is!..:wub::wub::wub:

Such a tiny little thing and he's already great at posing for the pictures!
Mommy, get your camera ready ...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Robin - that's such great news. :chili::chili: I know that you can't wait but the few weeks will be fine. Remember I got Tyler when he was 8 months old. He's well adjusted, loving, secure so I wouldn't worry about three weeks in bonding with you. I'm so excited. Any name yet? Do you have any photos from Bonnie to share?
> Gee, my 28th anniversary was on Saturday and Jim didn't say the same thing to me that your DH did . :angry: But he did make a very generous donation to AMA Rescue for our anniversary and Mother's Day so I'll forgive him.
> I can't wait until Nationals next year in FL - I'll hopefully get to see all my FL SM friends.


Sue, Jim gave you a wonderful gift! I know that made you very happy! I'm glad you had a good weekend! No names yet but we're working on it! :chili:



babycake7 said:


> How very exciting! Congratulations! I pray that the time will fly quickly for you! Cant wait to see pictures!


Thanks!!! I'm going to be very busy so hopefully, time will pass quickly!



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> That is so exciting.....so happy for you and a little Angel too!! I agree there couldn't be a better present. Good luck on your art show....hope you make a ton of money to spoil your kids. Can't wait to see pics!! :chili:


Thanks Barbara. This show better be a good one! I'm ready to do a lot of spoiling! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Robin - he is a doll baby!!! What's his name - gotten that far?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bishop said:


> Awww, another Bonnie's Angel coming our way!!! Do you have a photo to share? Do you know who the sire and Dam are?


I didn't even think to ask about the sire and dam!!! Now I want to know!!! :HistericalSmiley:



LuvMyBoys said:


> Congratulations Robin! Do you have pictures of the little guy to share yet?


Did you see the picture I posted Laura? I wish I had more!



Summergirl73 said:


> That is fabulous news! Congrats and I can't wait to see a bunch of photos  !


Thanks! I'll be posting a lot once I have him!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Robin knows how excited I am for her. I've been in on the "secret" since she told me that Mark was giving her a new fluff for their Anniversary. 

Of course Bonnie has a waiting list, but Robin has "friends" that are good friends with Bonnie Palmer and maybe, just maybe, the friends helped pull some strings to get Robin a puppy a little sooner than normal. 

I just adore this little guy's head. I am truly "in love". Bonnie thinks he will be about 5 - 5.5 lbs full grown and he was a singleton so I think the extra time with his Mom and the other fluffs in the house will be good to help him learn more "puppy manners".

I'm another honorary Awntie/Godmother, and I think I'm ALMOST as excited as Robin.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I am very Happy for you!! I guess getting fluffs makes me so overjoyed, I assume that everyone is too! I know that on this forum, we are all happy when someone gets their new fur baby. AND....... We get to see the pictures!! Great great news!!!! Congratulations!!!


Thank you Deborah. I always get really happy whenever someone on here posts about getting a new baby too! Then I enjoy the countdown!



hoaloha said:


> Robin-- Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting And very sweet of your husband . Can't wait to see pics and countdown the days with u!


Thanks! My husband is so sweet and he's going to totally love this baby as much as I do! 



Charlie'sMom said:


> Oh you lucky lucky girl :thumbsup:!
> Congrats on your new baby- boy. I bet you can't even sleep at night - just imagining your new fluff :wub:.
> How does it work with Bonnie's Angels? Do you have to be on a waiting list?
> 
> ...





Charlie'sMom said:


> :wub::wub::wub:Oh, he is!..:wub::wub::wub:
> 
> Such a tiny little thing and he's already great at posing for the pictures!
> Mommy, get your camera ready ...


Katie, I think Phoebe will be so happy to have a zoomie buddy! Our other two fluffs don't play with her the way she wants and needs to play. Hopefully, she won't be too jealous. 

I made contact with Bonnie several months ago so I was already on her list. She is such a nice person and I can't wait to meet her in person!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh Robin - he is a doll baby!!! What's his name - gotten that far?


Laura, I think he's a doll baby too!!! No names yet but I'll have a mile long list by the end of the week! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Congratulations! He is adorable. I had to wait until almost 14 weeks to get the girls so I know how hard it is. Staying busy and the anicipation will keep you going.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> He's adorable!


Thank Lydia!


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats!!! he is so precious! I can't wait to see more pics of him!!! Good luck at your art show too!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Robin knows how excited I am for her. I've been in on the "secret" since she told me that Mark was giving her a new fluff for their Anniversary.
> 
> Of course Bonnie has a waiting list, but Robin has "friends" that are good friends with Bonnie Palmer and maybe, just maybe, the friends helped pull some strings to get Robin a puppy a little sooner than normal.
> 
> ...


Lynn, I could not have done this without you!!! You are the one who walked me through getting Bonnie's attention the first time! Thank you SO MUCH for all your help and advice and putting up with a million questions! We would love for you to be (really adorable baby yet to be named)'s Godmother!!! :wub:

I think he's just perfect in every way and am happy to give him the extra time with his Mom. I'm glad Bonnie doesn't mind us picking him up later. I really cannot wait to meet her and will be making her a special Maltese bead. I'll either put it on a key ring or a wine bottle stopper. Which do you think she'd like best?


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Patsy Heck said:


> Congratulations! He is adorable. I had to wait until almost 14 weeks to get the girls so I know how hard it is. Staying busy and the anicipation will keep you going.


I'll be really busy Patsy so that will help!



ladypotter said:


> Congrats!!! he is so precious! I can't wait to see more pics of him!!! Good luck at your art show too!!


Thanks Gina!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bottle stopper. She loves wine. I've raved to her about your work, so it will be wonderful for her to have a piece. 

Oh boy, now I'm officially "What's His Name Going To Be's" Godmother. LOL


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Bottle stopper. She loves wine. I've raved to her about your work, so it will be wonderful for her to have a piece.
> 
> Oh boy, now I'm officially "What's His Name Going To Be's" Godmother. LOL


Aww, little Whatshisname! Or, The Puppy Who Must be Named.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh he sooooo precious!!! :wub: :wub: Congrats Robin!! The perfect name will come to you, just like he did!! I can't wait to see more pics and get updates once you get the little fella!!!!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Sir Lovkins got a wee bit jealous, but I told him Phoebe still loves you know we just have another baby to love  So excited for you Aunite Robin! Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

lmillette said:


> Oh he sooooo precious!!! :wub: :wub: Congrats Robin!! The perfect name will come to you, just like he did!! I can't wait to see more pics and get updates once you get the little fella!!!!


Thank you Lindsay! Finnegan was with us for several days before he had a name :blink:. This time, I hope it will be easier!



Lovkins mama said:


> Sir Lovkins got a wee bit jealous, but I told him Phoebe still loves you know we just have another baby to love  So excited for you Aunite Robin! Cant wait to see the pics


Tina, please tell Lovkins Aunt Robin loves him VERY much and Phoebe will always love him too!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Bonnie has such adorable little fluffs...you are so lucky to be getting one of her Angels


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats to you!:chili:I just love Maltese! ( ya think?!:HistericalSmiley 15 weeks is still very much a puppy. My Lily was 6 months old when she came home with us and was just a little firecracker! She was just full of puppy silliness.:HistericalSmiley:I look forward to pics!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! You are getting one fabulously ridicilously gorgeous boy!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:

I am so happy for you Robin!!!!! Just makes me want to do a happy dance! :dancing banana::dancing banana: :dancing banana: Can't wait!!:happy dance: 

Is this little boy supposed to be your hubby's pup? ...you are getting him on father's day......:two thumbs up: :innocent:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh he is so precious!!!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Robin,

Congratulations! He's just soooo adorable, and why wouldn't he be as he's one of Bonnie's! 

I can imagine your anticipation. We have another 6 weeks to go for our puppy girl -- Kayla. DH and I had went through names for about a week! 

Good luck with the art show!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> Isn't he just the sweetest little baby? :wub:


Oh. My. Goodness. He is so CUTE! You are a lucky girl!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats, Robin! I'm so excited for you  He is a gorgeous pup.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bishop said:


> Bonnie has such adorable little fluffs...you are so lucky to be getting one of her Angels


I agree 100%! :thumbsup:



aprilb said:


> Congrats to you!:chili:I just love Maltese! ( ya think?!:HistericalSmiley 15 weeks is still very much a puppy. My Lily was 6 months old when she came home with us and was just a little firecracker! She was just full of puppy silliness.:HistericalSmiley:I look forward to pics!:wub:


April, I don't know if a Maltese ever stops acting like a puppy! At almost 3, Phoebe sure still acts like one!




The A Team said:


> OMG! You are getting one fabulously ridicilously gorgeous boy!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> I am so happy for you Robin!!!!! Just makes me want to do a happy dance! :dancing banana::dancing banana: :dancing banana: Can't wait!!:happy dance:
> 
> Is this little boy supposed to be your hubby's pup? ...you are getting him on father's day......:two thumbs up: :innocent:


Thanks Pat! I think he's gorgeous too! I just can't wait to hold him and smell him and kiss him and squeeze him!!! :wub:

I'm hoping he'll be a Mama's boy since Phoebe is such a Daddy's girl. So I guess I still have to get Mark a Father's Day gift... He has a coffee mug with Phoebe's picture on it that says, "Phoebe Loves Daddy" so for Father's day, maybe I'll get him a mug that says "______ Loves Daddy but He Loves Mommy More". :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh he is so precious!!!


Isn't he??? I just love him!



brendaman said:


> Robin,
> 
> Congratulations! He's just soooo adorable, and why wouldn't he be as he's one of Bonnie's!
> 
> ...





StevieB said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. He is so CUTE! You are a lucky girl!


Thanks Celeta! Maybe a can find a wee little pig snout for him to wear! I love the one Steve was wearing in the pictures you posted today!



zooeysmom said:


> Congrats, Robin! I'm so excited for you  He is a gorgeous pup.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh this is soooo exciting...congratulations!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so happy for you :cheer: what a great present :biggrin:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh this is soooo exciting...congratulations!!!


Thank you Nida!



silverhaven said:


> I am so happy for you :cheer: what a great present :biggrin:


Thanks Maureen! I agree. The gift that will keep on giving!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh, he is so gorgeous! Congratulations! Both Gracie and Ella were 16 weeks old when I brought them home and I didn't ever feel like I missed out on anything. Your husband truly loves you!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:good post - perfect I just saw his picture!!!!:tender::tender: Hmmmm, I better start working on Jim for next year's anniversary...:innocent:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh April I am so happy for you and he is absolutely beautiful...yes I think boys can be beautiful. I am thrilled beyond words for you!!!!! Congratulatins, your DH knows how to give the right gift.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

TLR said:


> Oh April I am so happy for you and he is absolutely beautiful...yes I think boys can be beautiful. I am thrilled beyond words for you!!!!! Congratulatins, your DH knows how to give the right gift.


Oh my, I meant Robin...sorry it was a senior moment.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

That's wonderful news! He's adorable!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

educ8m said:


> Oh my gosh, he is so gorgeous! Congratulations! Both Gracie and Ella were 16 weeks old when I brought them home and I didn't ever feel like I missed out on anything. Your husband truly loves you!!!


He loves me more than I deserve!!! :HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> :good post - perfect I just saw his picture!!!!:tender::tender: Hmmmm, I better start working on Jim for next year's anniversary...:innocent:


Sue, do you want me to have Mark call Jim??? :thumbsup:



TLR said:


> Oh my, I meant Robin...sorry it was a senior moment.


No worries! I've always loved the name April! 



ckanen2n said:


> That's wonderful news! He's adorable!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

your baby is absolutely precious!!!!!!!!! Great face!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations Robin and Phoebe!!!! This is such exciting news!! :aktion033: I hope to have one of Bonnies Angels one day soon.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Maisie and Me said:


> your baby is absolutely precious!!!!!!!!! Great face!!!:wub::wub:


Thanks Michelle! I can't wait to plant a big kiss on that great face!!!



mommatee said:


> Congratulations Robin and Phoebe!!!! This is such exciting news!! :aktion033: I hope to have one of Bonnies Angels one day soon.


Thank you Deb! I've wanted an Angel since I joined SM! My dream's coming true!


----------

